# Retrofitting Truma C6000 for Electric Operation?



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi

We are looking at a Frankia I800BD which has the C6000 combi system on board(2002 model). Does anyone know what the difference is between the older C6000 system & the C6002? Is it possible to retrofit the C6000 so that the blown air heating can run from an electric element rather than gas when on EHU(same as the C6002EH)?

I know the S series wall heaters can be converted(Ultraheat system) but can't find any info regarding C series :?


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

cneate said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking at a Frankia I800BD which has the C6000 combi system on board(2002 model). Does anyone know what the difference is between the older C6000 system & the C6002? Is it possible to retrofit the C6000 so that the blown air heating can run from an electric element rather than gas when on EHU(same as the C6002EH)?
> 
> I know the S series wall heaters can be converted(Ultraheat system) but can't find any info regarding C series :?


Not sure on the difference but i am sure you can get the EHU heating element but it was one hell of a price and far cheaper to buy 2 1kw electric heaters and use them in the van, i think the parts were in the region of £180 and they were a nightmare to fit on my Laiker so we went for two small heaters


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks roboughton

We already have a couple of fan heaters & oil filled radiator. The main reason I was asking is that the underfloor would be heated....less chance of the tanks freezing up in extremely low temperatures. I suppose I could heat the main van with electric heaters & run the gas heating on low to heat the underfloor space...just seems a shame to be using gas unneccesarily when on EHU. At least the C6000 has a heating element for hot water production 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*



cneate said:


> Thanks roboughton
> 
> We already have a couple of fan heaters & oil filled radiator. The main reason I was asking is that the underfloor would be heated....less chance of the tanks freezing up in extremely low temperatures. I suppose I could heat the main van with electric heaters & run the gas heating on low to heat the underfloor space...just seems a shame to be using gas unneccesarily when on EHU. At least the C6000 has a heating element for hot water production 8)


Hi

If the interior of the van is warm - and made warm by the use of electric free standing radiators, then the gas heating probably would not work as the thermostat - located in the van - would think the temperature is warm enough.

I would go for a dual fuel combi - but I think that the electric operation - when fitted as an "extra" will power the heating - I think it is for hot water only.

Contact Truma UK at Burton on Trent for a chat.

www.trumauk.com or call 01283 586020

Russell


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Russell

Good point about the themostat...hadn't thought that one through!

The C6000 is already equipped with electric hot water heating, it's just the space heating that isn't provided. I would be prepared to pay for an upgrade if it's possible as we are looking at this van to fulltime in eventually & I would prefer to heat the underfloor space.

I've emailed Truma...will report back if/when they reply.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Truma Boiler*

Hi Cneate,

When in Austria earlier this year, we took the opportunity to get our Truma 6002 Combi fitted with the electric heating element.

This only heats the water when on hook-up. Gas is still required for space heating but at least we now have a source of hot water without having the space heating on at all.

It warms it to about 60 deg in about half an hour.

Must admit we were extremely disappointed when we got our M/H and found out this particular heater only worked on gas for both water and heating. For a relatively small extra outlay, it could have had both electric and gas option.

Would be worth anyone considering a new m/h to ensure this option is fitted especially if they use C/C sites where you are paying for electric in the price.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

I am certain TRUMA will reply. I have found them to be very good in this respect.

What I would try to do is "establish" a figure you think appropriate for the conversion. You will need to factor in.....

1) Cost of gas saved
2) Convenience
3) Less clutter to carry (although I keep a small heater in the boot just in case)

When on hook up, my heating is on 24/7 on the thermostat. If that was on gas, I dread to think how much I would be paying.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Truma Boiler*



exmusso said:


> When in Austria earlier this year, we took the opportunity to get our Truma 6002 Combi fitted with the electric heating element.


I hope you don't mind me asking, Alan, but how much did you pay?

I'd prefer electric water and space heating, but it's probably not worth spending a lot to get done. Electric water heating would be good.

Gerald


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Truma Boiler*

I hope you don't mind me asking, Alan, but how much did you pay?

I'd prefer electric water and space heating, but it's probably not worth spending a lot to get done. Electric water heating would be good.

Gerald[/quote]

No problem Gerald. We phoned up Falle Camping in Villach and ordered it to be picked up when we arrived. The price was 270 euros for the collar complete with 3m cable and switch. It then cost another 100 euros to have it fitted at the installer about 15 miles away who did an excellent job, making sure everything was working before we left.

We had priced it in the UK at Truma and the price was approx. the same only in £sterling so we saved a bit.

The part number is in the book (34141-01) and there are a list of dealers in Europe who will supply and fit if you happen to go there.

Couldn't grumble as I had Cruise Control fitted at £400+ before we left.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks a lot for that, Alan. The current price list shows it at £204.59 inc VAT which isn't too much for the advantages it brings.

More food for thought :? 

Gerald


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi

Just received this reply from Truma:

Dear Mr Neate

The C6002 heater is a gas only heater, you can fit an electric heating collar which will enable you to heat the water using electric. If you wish to have water heating and space heating on both gas and electric you would need to have the boiler changed for a C6002EH model.

If you require any further assistance do not hesitate to contact us.

Kind Regards

Nicki Price
Truma Service

So there is definitely no upgrade route from C6000/6002 to C6002EH apart from the water heating collar. I guess the best solution will be a couple of oil filled radiators in the van & maybe run some low wattage heating of some kind in the underfloor space to keep the tanks from freezing up.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just found these:

http://www.hygienesuppliesdirect.com/products/cat13-sub113-th-prod132092

Maybe a couple of these installed in the underfloor space would keep the chill off the fresh & waste tanks & also provide for toasty toes on the van floor. It shouldn't take long to recoup the investment at this price & the subsequent gas saved. Probably best wired to a fused outlet(couple of hours work!).


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

we have the c6002eh on the knaus and it is excellent. When on the 900w heating setting it does a lovely job with effectively underfloor heating. If you want the blown air then you really need to have it on the 1800w setting. It delivers a roasting 7.2kw when on electric and gas at the same time (on full) which warms the van up really quickly on those really cold nights...


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

OK

Got the Frankia van now so have been able to play with the heating system. I was planning to install an electric heater of some kind in the underfloor space to keep the tanks & pipes frost free when on EHU.

I have run the blown air system on Gas a fair bit today & the blown air pipes get pretty hot in the underfloor space(I reckon about the equivalent of a 400 w heater running). The Frankia manual says that frost free operation is only guaranteed if blown air the heating is run, but no more details are given :? 

What is a realistic external temperature before tanks or pipes will freeze in the false floor area? I was thinking of putting a couple of small tube type heaters in the underfloor at say 100 watts each, but I am not sure if this will give enough heat to prevent the pipes freezing? Will it be worth all the hassle(finding a 240 v supply...wiring fused outlets etc).

Does anyone with a double floor van use internal heating only when on EHU (oil filled rads etc) without underfloor heat & have any pipes frozen as a result? The Frankia floor seems very well insulated & not much heat is lost through it when running rads in the habitation space! We will be UK only for a while so no -20C temps!


----------



## handiyman (May 1, 2005)

*Truma C6002*

Hi, 
I noticed today in the pricelist from Truma that the retrofit electric collar is 450Watt, where the full EH is 1800Watt.
450Watt will take a while to heat up 12L water, but once heated will hold it fine at temperature.
I might go for this option. 
I currently get through one 14kg (22L) LPG in about 5 days!
That is fridge, cooking, water and heating. Have to leave the waterheater on all day/night so as not to have the boiler drained at low outside temperatures.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi

Ended up fitting a combination of these in underfloor spaces & garage:

http://www.allaboutelectrics.co.uk/doc/12/vid/2601/120W_2FOOT_TUBULAR_HEATER.html

Reading other posts about the C6002EH, I get the impression that it is not very efficient as a space heating system(It will need 'help' when outside temperature drops below freezing).

Better off with a good Oil Filled Rad & a few Tubular heaters to keep the tanks & pipes warm


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If we want to upgrade from a C6002 to a C600EH it will cost us £400.on our next van.is it worth it, as one can buy a lot of gas for that.maybe even put that towards having a lpg tank. your comments please.

cabby


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Cabby

It probably is worth it if you use EHU. You will have the option for blown air electric heating even if you need to add a heater to it in very cold weather to boost the temperature. 

You can have the electric collar fitted to provide hot water heating(450W) as a retrofit to the C6002, but the electric blown air option is only available from the C6002EH. I would go for that if I were you


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Hymer has a C6002EH and when we are on a site with electric we dont use gas to heat the van. We just put it on the 1800w setting and the water to 60 set the thermostat to about No.7 and leave it like that until we leave the site., It does take a while to warm the van up on just electric but if you leave it on it hold the temp fine. Mind we have not been away in less than -5 so far. But if you need a quick boost the gas is always there. So far in 8 months and 50+ nights we have not even used a 13kg bottle of gas.

The only problem I have is the cab area is not as warm as the rest of the van, even though it does have a blowen air duct and external blinds. I am probally going to get a small oil filled rad to put in the cab to solve this.


Richard...


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> If we want to upgrade from a C6002 to a C600EH it will cost us £400.on our next van.is it worth it, as one can buy a lot of gas for that.maybe even put that towards having a lpg tank. your comments please.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby,

I have been down this road with Truma UK already with our C3400 combi.
Although, a heating element could be retro fitted, for heating the water only, it was highlighted to me by the engineer, that we could buy an awful lot of LPG, for the cost of parts and labour.

If we are on mains, we just boil a low wattage kettle if we need hot water, and are not using the gas heating.

Jock.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just done first test with new underfloor tubular heaters fitted(2 X 120w-one at each end of underfloor space). Heaters on all night from 4pm yesterday)

Results:

External temperature: 0.5 C
Internal Temperature in van 14 C (with 1500W Oil Filled Rad on full)

Temp in floor space 7.5 C  

This seems a cheap solution to reducing the risk of frozen pipes/tanks etc. They also draw very low current(0.5A each). The heaters have thermal cutouts & are designed to be left on permanently. A nice trade off is that the floor is pleasantly warm to feet :wink:


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Truma electric water heating retro fit*

I have the gas only version and retrofitted the electric collar which I ordered from the firm at burton on trent, near to Truma. I think it cost about £180 and I fitted it myself, not too difficult if you can get at the boiler ok. 
Hardest part was the 240 supply from the other end of the 'van.
Works well, a little slow but what the hell, it makes sense to use as much of the "free" electric you've paid for!!

Mike & Ann


----------

